# penna usb si monta solo se ricarico il modulo sd_mod

## furlan

Come dice l'oggetto ho un problema con la penna usb, che non riesco a montarla se non l'ho inserita all'avvio di linux.

Ho provato seguendo tutte le guide in questo forum, ma niente.

il bello è che se la inserisco il computer me la rileva, ecco l'output di /proc/scsi/usb-storage/1

Host scsi1: usb-storage

       Vendor: Verbatim

      Product: Store 'n' Go

Serial Number: 06C18940F332EA23

     Protocol: Transparent SCSI

    Transport: Bulk

       Quirks:

ma quando vado per montare ricevo questo errore:

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

quando invece se tengo la penna inserita all'inizio questo errore non l'ho perchè mi monta la penna correttamente.

Ho provato a mettere moduli, ad usare hotplug.

ma niente.

Però se vado a modificare fstab e mettere al posto di sda1, sda , naturalmente da errore, ma se rimetto sda1, stranamente dopo monta.

Mah:

Qualche idea?Last edited by furlan on Wed Nov 17, 2004 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fat_penguin

Prova ad inserire la penna USB e controlla i messaggi con "tail -n 50 /var/log/messages" ...

E' possibile che non ritrovi piu la stessa posizione sul bus scsi se qualche altro device la occupa prima.

Potresti, per fare una cosa elegante, istallare udev e configurarlo in modo che ritrovi sempre lo stesso device.

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## nightshadow

hai installato hotplug o coldplug?

----------

## randomaze

 *furlan wrote:*   

> Come dice l'oggetto ho un problema con la penna usb, che non riesco a montarla se non l'ho inserita all'avvio di linux.

 

da qualche parte c'é un post dove denunciano il problema contrario....

 *Quote:*   

> Però se vado a modificare fstab e mettere al posto di sda1, sda , naturalmente da errore, ma se rimetto sda1, stranamente dopo monta.

 

Non ho capito.

Tra l'altro per fare le prove su diversi dispositivi non hai bisogno di modificare fstab ma puoi usare mount direttamente:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/quelchevuoi
```

Comunque anche io sono dell'idea se la inserisci "a caldo" probabilmente la etichetta con un device differente...

----------

## furlan

Ni, è proprio che sda1, dopo che l'ho smontata la penna, non lo trova più, e lo riprova proprio quando vado a smanettare fstab.

Per caso ho trovato questa cosa moooolto strana .

nightshadow:

hai installato hotplug o coldplug?

si ho installato hotplug, ma non è cambiato di una virgola.

veramente non so come fare   :Sad:   .

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao... ma tu smonti la penna, la stacchi e la riattacchi? a me una volta facendo cosi cambiava device ogni volta: cioe prima sda, poi sdb etc etc

----------

## furlan

Ho trovato un modo, ma non è una soluzione, anzi sembra di più un bug:

prima provo a montare /dev/sda

lui mi dara errore, allora provo a montare /dev/sda1 :

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbkey

così me la vede.

Mah

----------

## furlan

si la smonto, la stacco e la riattacco, ma il device è sempre sda. Solo che devo fare quello descritto sopra per montarlo

----------

## ultimodruido

Allora è giusto... non puoi montare sda! devi montare una partizione su sda... quindi visto che ce ne sara una sola, è sda1!

----------

## furlan

Infatti ce n'è una sola, ma me la vede solo se provo prima a montare sda.

Infatti è moooolto strano.

Perchè appena metto la penna usb, dmesg me la rileva, ma non mi crea sda1.

----------

## randomaze

 *furlan wrote:*   

> Perchè appena metto la penna usb, dmesg me la rileva, ma non mi crea sda1.

 

Non é che ci sono problemi con i moduli?

Hai provato a confrontare lsmod prima di cercare di accedere a sda e dopo?

----------

## realthing

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Allora è giusto... non puoi montare sda! devi montare una partizione su sda... quindi visto che ce ne sara una sola, è sda1!

 

Non è vero... Almeno per me.

La mi chiavetta USB sony riesco a montarla solo se faccio mount /dev/sda /mnt/usbkey.

Se uso /dev/sda1 mi dà un errore di lettura partizioni...

----------

## koma

modprobe sd_mod =) avevo lo stesso problema e ti creerà i device sd* in /dev

----------

## furlan

Ho provato anche ad usare hotplug, compreso coldplug, funzionano bene.

Ma la penna usb, quando è stata inserita almeno una volta se la stacco e la riattacco, da lo stesso problema.

MI cancella il device sda1 e non me lo ricrea al nuovo inserimento.

ho provato anche a rimuovere e ricaricare manualmente i moduli ma niente.

L'unico modo per farmelo ricreare è quello descritto in precedenza, che mi sembra un modo cretino pero'.

ps: uso udev, ma anche con devfs =.

Idee?

 :Confused: 

----------

## furlan

Ok, il problema sta, ne sono quasi certo, nel fatto che non mi carica sda1.

Quando do dmesg dopo aver inserito la penna usb ho questo messaggio:

usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using address 7

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: VBTM      Model: Store 'n' Go      Rev: 4.90

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 7

Ma dovrei avere anche questo messaggio:

SCSI device sda: 239872 512-byte hdwr sectors (123 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

che per l'appunto mi dice che ha creato sda1.

Come mai questo mess ce l'ho solo se cerco prima di montare sda?

----------

## motaboy

É un problema di kernel molto probabilmente. Che versione stai usando, prova l'ultima versione vanilla disponibile (2.6.10-rcX)

----------

## furlan

uso la 2.6.9-r1 ora provero con il 2.6.9-r3... perchè uso il gensplash e non ho voglia di pachare il kernel

Nessun successo, anzi non mi carica più i moduli fglrx dell'ati.

Quindi torno al vecchio, appena uscira il 2.6.10 in gentoo-sources riprovero.

Grazie comunque

----------

## Peach

allora ricapitolando, personalmente uso la chiavetta usb senza coldplug o usbplug o chechessia

dopo aver inserito la chiavetta ho questi moduli caricati:

```
sd_mod                 17360  0 

usb_storage            68160  0 
```

e questo è l'output che mi arriva in dmesg:

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: SigmaTel  Model: MSCN              Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

SCSI device sda: 506112 512-byte hdwr sectors (259 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1
```

nel kernel ho selezionato i seguenti moduli:

```
Device Drivers --> SCSI device support

<*> SCSI device support

[*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

<M>   SCSI disk support

<M>   SCSI generic support

[*]   SCSI logging facility
```

```
Device Drivers --> USB Support

<*> Support for Host-side USB

<M>   USB Mass Storage support
```

```
Device Drivers --> Input device support

<*> Event interface
```

questo dovrebbe bastare... 

te come sei messo? che ti carica *plug?

----------

## furlan

Ho tutto caricato ecco l'output di dmesg quando inserisco la penna usb(le ultime 10 righe):

usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using address 3

SCSI subsystem initialized

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: VBTM      Model: Store 'n' Go      Rev: 4.90

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

ed ecco l'output di lsmod (i moduli sono stati caricati da hotplug) :

Module                  Size  Used by

sd_mod                 13200  0

usb_storage            26624  0

scsi_mod               74688  2 sd_mod,usb_storage

usbhid                 22656  0

ehci_hcd               25860  0

ohci_hcd               18180  0

usbcore                99556  6 usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

fglrx                 225212  7    <-- questo lo carico all'avvio per la scheda accelleratrice

----------

## furlan

Io non so che fare, avrò ricompilato il kernel un'ottantina di volte (e non sto scherzando), mak proprio non riesco a far montare la penna usb se non l'ho inserita all'avvio.

Ho provato a cercare sul forum e sul forum in inglese, ma ness1 con il mio stesso problema.

Sono proprio   :Mad:   .

Ho provato anche con il kernel 2.6.8, sperando che fosse un problema di kernel, ma niente. Ho provato a ricompilare con genkernel, ma non ricompila dandomi un errore di loop. Mah.

Il fatto è che sia sotto windows che con la suse la penna usb viene montata tutte le volte che voglio.

Qualche idea in proposito?

O devo rassegnarmi?

Ciao

----------

## Peach

 *furlan wrote:*   

> ... Ho provato a ricompilare con genkernel, ma non ricompila dandomi un errore di loop. Mah.

 

come ti suggerivo, hai provato a dare una sola configurazione con genkernel poi mettendo le mani te dove serve per togliere l'in più? (l'opzione di genkernel che do sotto potrebbe forse essere migliorata)

l'idea potrebbe essere di ripulire completamente la config del kernel così:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# mv .config ~/config-<versione>

# rm -rf /lib/modules/<versione kernel>

# make mrproper

# genkernel --menuconfig all

# make && make modules_install
```

l'alternativa è chiaramente quella di riconfigurati il kernel senza genkernel... vedi te cosa è meglio, giusto per aver una discreta flessibilità sulla configurazione.

altrimenti bisogna chiamare l'esorcista: Padre Codadilupo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## furlan

Io credo che sia colpa del kernel, perchè ho notato che il device mi si crea anche quando rimuovo il modulo e lo ricarico: il modulo in questione è sd_mod.

Non so se mettere il tag [risolto] perchè non mi sembra una vera e propria soluzione.

Tu che dici?

----------

## furlan

Ora ho una nuova cosa da farvi vedere il dmesg dopo che rimuovo e ricarico il modulo sd_mod.

Può servire?

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 5

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: VBTM      Model: Store 'n' Go      Rev: 4.90

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

USB Mass Storage device found at 5

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 239872 512-byte hdwr sectors (123 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 239872 512-byte hdwr sectors (123 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 239872 512-byte hdwr sectors (123 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

 sda: sda1

kobject_register failed for sda1 (-17)

 [<c021a05d>] kobject_register+0x57/0x59

 [<c017adc3>] add_partition+0xb2/0xd7

 [<c017af81>] register_disk+0x13b/0x147

 [<c028e4b4>] add_disk+0x4a/0x5a

 [<c028e442>] exact_match+0x0/0xa

 [<c028e44c>] exact_lock+0x0/0x1e

 [<e5d02a6b>] sd_probe+0x228/0x35b [sd_mod]

 [<c017c23b>] sysfs_create_dir+0x40/0x73

 [<c0286641>] bus_match+0x3f/0x6a

 [<c0286753>] driver_attach+0x56/0x80

 [<c0286ba6>] bus_add_driver+0x91/0xaf

 [<c02870c1>] driver_register+0x2f/0x33

 [<e5d06056>] init_sd+0x56/0x6a [sd_mod]

 [<c012d364>] sys_init_module+0x13c/0x1c4

 [<c0105e73>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

è normale?

Ciao

----------

## furlan

Alla fine ho risolto... Ho riinstallato gentoo...

----------

## Sasdo

Aleeeee!!! Bella lì!!

Ben tornato!

----------

## emix

 *furlan wrote:*   

> Alla fine ho risolto... Ho riinstallato gentoo...

 

Un po' radicale come soluzione  :Shocked: 

----------

## furlan

Grazie....

Oh, le ho provate veramente tutte, ma la gentoo è la migliore... (parere personale si intende)

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## furlan

Gia, ma ha funzionato... non era un problema di ricompilazione, ma non so di che cosa...

Cmq sono tornato a gentoo dopo averne provate altre 1000, però ora mi fermo...

Ciao e grazie[/code][/quote]

----------

## furlan

Gia, ma ha funzionato... non era un problema di ricompilazione, ma non so di che cosa...

Cmq sono tornato a gentoo dopo averne provate altre 1000, però ora mi fermo...

Ciao e grazie

----------

## Onip

era un bug, credo del kernel. ne ho letto da qualche parte.

Byez

----------

## furlan

In quali kernel??? avevo problemi dal 2.6.7 al 2.6.9...

sono curioso  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

non saprei proprio dirti, mi ci sono imbattuto cercando delle info su un problema che avevo io coi devices sd*. prova una ricerca nel forum, qualcosa trovi sicuro.

Byez

----------

## furlan

Ok grazie

----------

